# Lufkin Teaxs Area Trainer?



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good trainer in the Lufkin/Jasper area? I would just like to see where I can take Riley. Iv had him three weeks and he's 12 weks and knows the basics sit,down,wait, food refusal, doesnt go through doors or gates unless told to, sits to get petted, Im sure theres more just can't think of them. The lady at Petsmart wants us to join them but Id like to go to a better trainer.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

No one? Well does anyone know how I can search for one?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm south of Houston. Can't give you any help at all. There all many members who live in the Texas area. Hopefully someone will see the post.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a club called East Texas Working Dog Association- East Texas Working Dog Association. That might be a good place to start. It's located in Lufkin and they're involved with agility, obedience, dog sports and training.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Stosh that is a huge help!! I have seached the net for the last 3 months with no luck! 

Thanks Lilie!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you're ever in Tyler, check out our club- Tyler Obedience Training Club. Stosh and I would love to meet you!
Cindy


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Stosh said:


> If you're ever in Tyler, check out our club- Tyler Obedience Training Club. Stosh and I would love to meet you!
> Cindy


Cindy when do you meet? Do you have a web site? Id love to come up for a day trip but I might have to wait till it gets a little cooler. If you ever come down let me know Riley and I would love to meet you!


----------

